# Picked up a Sony action cam



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

I felt I got a good deal.. just for kicks I was searching craigslist on my phone

Anyways this lady got this cam as a retirement gift and only used it twice, it's the Sony HDR-AS30V, included was a 16GB Sandisk and the chest strap she only wanted $120 for it which I thought was a pretty good deal

Not sure if anyone here has one but I wonder how the helmet mount is?


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

MikeCL said:


> I felt I got a good deal.. just for kicks I was searching craigslist on my phone
> 
> Anyways this lady got this cam as a retirement gift and only used it twice, it's the Sony HDR-AS30V, included was a 16GB Sandisk and the chest strap she only wanted $120 for it which I thought was a pretty good deal
> 
> Not sure if anyone here has one but I wonder how the helmet mount is?


I bought a HDR-AZ1 through work at cost, the newer mini one. I have not mounted it to my snowboard helmet yet, but will just be using the Sony kit for doing so. I have mounted it under the visor of my full face mtb helmet though. Will be using it for the first time on Sunday.

I just tried to find the helmet mount I have on the website and couldn't, it came with my camera as I got the full bundle kit.


----------



## MikeCL (Oct 13, 2012)

It's got a pretty nice wide angle on it, wont know how the battery life is yet until I really start to use it.


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Helmet mount is good in that it sits on the side of your helmet instead of making you look like a teletubbie. I dont have one, but seriously considered it (and still really want the latest model that doesnt need a waterproof case), but realised i need to improve my riding before i start recording.

Quality wise it is supposed to be up there with GoPro 3+ in many cases and sometimes even surpassing it with shake reduction and night vision. But as others on here have mentioned, the color balance doesnt work well for snow? 

Either way, $120 is a great deal


----------



## sp3000 (Dec 27, 2012)

atr3yu said:


> I bought a HDR-AZ1 through work at cost, the newer mini one. I have not mounted it to my snowboard helmet yet, but will just be using the Sony kit for doing so. I have mounted it under the visor of my full face mtb helmet though. Will be using it for the first time on Sunday.
> 
> I just tried to find the helmet mount I have on the website and couldn't, it came with my camera as I got the full bundle kit.


I'd love to see the side mount on the helmet? I'm considering this instead of the GoPro 4 Black, I had the 3 and found I the weight was really noticeable on my helmet especially if I used the side mount, the front mount on my helmet sat quite far forward and pushed the helmets down on my goggles and onto my nose! I'm really interested to see if you can setup a super light weight side setup with the sony given it's considerably lighter.


----------



## oldmate (Oct 24, 2011)

I have one of these. Used it plenty of times in the snow with no issues.

On low light days i think the Sony works better than the gopro, battery life is slightly better too.

The helmet mount isn't on the side, it sits in the same spot a gopro mount would. You can get a goggle mount, where you basically hook the camera onto the goggle strap, but it's shit. Unless you have the strap real tight the camera will flop around a bit. The best footage you'll get with these cameras is mounting it on a pole and holding it. Attached a screengrab of low light footage


----------



## miplatt88 (May 13, 2013)

I love my sony action cam!! it looks way better than the gopro... plus i dick around in trees alot so there is no way i want that thing sitting on top of my helmet.


----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

sp3000 said:


> I'd love to see the side mount on the helmet? I'm considering this instead of the GoPro 4 Black, I had the 3 and found I the weight was really noticeable on my helmet especially if I used the side mount, the front mount on my helmet sat quite far forward and pushed the helmets down on my goggles and onto my nose! I'm really interested to see if you can setup a super light weight side setup with the sony given it's considerably lighter.


I'll be mounting it over the weekend so I'll take some pics etc when its all done. Maybe during the process as well.


----------



## midnightcaper (Mar 23, 2013)

I prefer the side mount also. I use a drift hd ghost on the side of my helmet and I also have a contour +2.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

You can mount on the side of the helmet but you need the kit from Sony. It's this little thing where the sony cam sits on and allows you to pivot it up and down. 

http://www.amazon.com/Sony-BLTUHM1-...d_sim_p_5?ie=UTF8&refRID=1074H1BCD04617KPXW8M

edit: auto stabilizer looks pretty awesome so far..


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)




----------



## atr3yu (Feb 15, 2012)

Yeah, those photos are the exact mount I'll be putting on my helm. Here is my only video so far using the camera, there is a little bit of snow ^_^. It does show off how good the sound is, but keep in mind this is without the waterproof housing.

Cold rip down Eli. Video - Pinkbike


----------

